# Pygocentrus Caribe Update



## Piro (Dec 1, 2008)

Took out a few plants..


----------



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

That sh*t right there, is simply stunning. I love caribe....and those sir, are beasts, in a beautiful enviornment.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

I like.............


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Wow stunning Caribe in a wicked setup mate...really great...









Furthermore you should have kept this pic for the POTM countest bud....


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Very nice !!!


----------



## D.D.Denham (Aug 13, 2007)

You should be banned from posting any more pics...I want to give up the hobby everytime I see your aquarium - it was spectacular to begin with and you keep on making it even more


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

All I can is WOW!







very nice man


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

very, very nice. how large are they? i'm guessing 10-11"??


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

stunning fish and tank. The fish have a great bulk without being fat


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

that is stunning







one of the best setups on here imo


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

primetime3wise said:


> very, very nice. how large are they? i'm guessing 10-11"??


the small ones are like 11" and the big ones are like 13" if i remember correctly


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

those are soem of the nicest cariba iv ever seen! and setup props on that.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Wow! Yor setup is awesome and your fish are beautiful beasts.
Thanks for sharing the great pics


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Damn those are some big ass caribes. Tank size? What did the tank look like before plant removal a big green blob? lol Like the setup too.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'll never get tired of look at your tank man, amazing fish as well.


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

damn awesome fish and setup


----------



## Piro (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks for the nice comments. Glad you guys like it.


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

thats SICK !!! WOW.....


----------

